# Short Neck, Long Body



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

(Hmmm sounds like a country song to me!)

I've recently become re-interested in 12 fret to body dreadnoughts after playing an amazing Bourgeois at the 12th Fret. I ran home and put my '01 J-45 up for sale, found a buyer and called the Fret to inquire: (sad tale begins here) turns out the Bourgeois, which was consigned, wasn't $2100 as indicated on the price tag when I looked, but $2950, which is really a more realistic price (Actually, somebody else thought so too, as it sold one day after it hit the web site.) Anyway, I've been looking for something in a more realistic price range, and aside from an OK Crafter, haven't been able to find much. Anybody have any recommendations or know where there is one gathering dust?


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

um yairi makes a 12 fret om that should be killer. i think the martins are quite a bit higher than $2000. if you can find one, a l'arrivee sd-50 mahogany should be in the $2000 range (but maybe a bit over), there's a couple on ebay that'll ship to canada for well under $2000.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Larrivee-SD-50-Full-Sunburst-Clean-w-Case_W0QQitemZ170146621216QQihZ007QQcategoryZ2385QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Larrivee-SD-50-Slope-Dreadnought-Guitar-HSC-Exc-Cond_W0QQitemZ270162206417QQihZ017QQcategoryZ2385QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

*Larrivee SD-60*

The Larrivee SD-60 is a killer sounding guitar. I played one at L&McQ when I bought my D-40 (and a few times since then) and love the tone. It looks like the sticker price has jumped considerably since this time last year. I seem to recall the guitar being priced somewhere around the $2800 mark. The SD-50 is Mahogany, and the SD-60 is Rosewood.

http://www.larrivee.com/3_products/products_loadMovie/50 series/SD50/load movie/SD50.html

http://www.larrivee.com/3_products/products_loadMovie/60 series/SD60/load movie/SD60.html


----------

